# Movements feeling like electrical jolts?



## Asher (Aug 21, 2004)

This is my 5th viable pregnancy and I have never felt anything like this in the past. They feel like strong electrical jolts.

This has started since I could feel him. It's not constant or every time he moves, but randomly. Last night I felt it so strong, it hurt enough to make me yelp out unexpectedly and cry a little.









Is this normal or something I should be concerned about? The only time I remember hearing anything like this was someone that said her daughters had seizures during gestation so I guess that is what is scaring/concerning me, as well as, of course, the fact that this has never happened before in any of my pregnancies.


----------



## Asher (Aug 21, 2004)

Anybody? Didn't post on my specific ddc b/c I didn't think it was specific.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm also experiencing this type of pain as a result of baby's movements. I yelp 'cause I can't help it and have described it to DP as an electric shock type of feeling. I am 27 weeks pregnant. With my first I didn't experience this at all. My first moved a lot more often and a lot more forcefully, but it felt totally different.

I'm just assuming that the baby happens to be hitting a nerve or something of the sort.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I have feelings like this sometimes and I've always thought it was ligaments.


----------



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

Hi. Hugs to you! I had this type of weird pain with my fifth pregnancy as well (I am now pregnant with #6). I went to my chiro and got adjusted and it went away! He said it had something to do with nerve sensation. Hope that helps : )


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm a physical therapist (also expecting, due Aug!) and anytime I get a patient describing electrical sensations (or tingling, numbness, or burning), I always think "nerve" before anything else. Your baby must be nestling down on one of your nerves, or jumping on it or kicking it....

You could try seeing a D.O. (that does osteopathic manipulation) or a PT who does manual therapy, or a chiro. You might get relief if the nerve irriation is due to an alignment issue.


----------



## CanBoo (Nov 17, 2006)

I would also suggest to try a good chiro...


----------



## Sadie Lake (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Asher,

I get it too sometimes and I know exactly what you mean! It feels like you've been shocked. Tonight I had a twinge of shock-like feeling right under my belly button.

Plus, I have these two sensitive spots on either side of my belly button and sometimes when I pick up my dd her knee hits me in one of the spots it shocks me and makes me have a contraction. I don't know what's causing it, but it is weird. I'll ask my m/w and see if she has any ideas.

The other thing though, is that I doubt that it has anything even to do with baby (or potential seizures) because its something with your body. If baby was having a seizure, I'd imagine it would probably just feel like really erratic movement? I'm not an expert though.

I'll let you know if I find anything out!

Sadie


----------



## Asher (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks ladies.







I've been fairly calm and not stressed this pregnancy, but after having four and never feeling this, I admit it's got me a bit freaked.









It's always in different places and always where he currently is laying/being at the time. I'm a mail carrier and have to stretch to get things from the back seat. That's normally when I feel it (DH says the baby just does not like when I stretch a certain way!







) This time I was just repositioning on the futon, though.

I don't have a chiro, but will talk to my midwives about recommending one. Thanks!


----------

